

Show HN: Standup Buddy, a checklist for things you won't care about long - nonrecursive
http://www.standupbuddy.com/

======
nonrecursive
I wrote this app because I was always forgetting things I needed to talk about
during daily standups. I'd love any feedback on it. The name needs
improvement, as people who would find it useful won't always know what a
standup meeting is. It'd also be nice to charge for it. I'm thinking something
like $10 for life. In the mean time maybe I'll put up a donate button.

It was first written using just jquery, but after I saw a couple articles on
backbone.js here I rewrote it. Man, backbone.js made it way, way easier to
deal with.

